# اشكرك يارب



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## م المجدلية (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ياااه صلاة جمييلة جدااا ومؤثرة

اشكرك جزييل الشكر على هذه الصلاة

دمت بخير


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ميرو للصلاه الجميله

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*آمين
شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## qwyui (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مررررررررسى جدا انا مقدرتش اعديها قبل مااكتبها رائعة اشكرك خلتينى اصلى


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك يا الهي...

احبك لأنك لم تنساني ابدا...

صلاة رائعة اختي الغالية...

الرب ينور دربك...


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2010)

sakae قال:


> ياااه صلاة جمييلة جدااا ومؤثرة
> 
> اشكرك جزييل الشكر على هذه الصلاة
> 
> دمت بخير


ميرسي ليكي
نورتي الموضوع
الرب معك


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *شكرا ميرو للصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


اشكرك يا مينا  علي تشجيعك
الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين
> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا
> الرب يفرح قلبك*​


ميرسي يا عزيزي علي تشجيعك الجميل 
نورتني يا استاذي
الرب يكون معك


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


نورتي صفتحتي المتواضعه يا هابي
الرب يكون معك حبيبتي


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> مررررررررسى جدا انا مقدرتش اعديها قبل مااكتبها رائعة اشكرك خلتينى اصلى


دا شي يسعدني ويفرحني بجد
وياريت تتقريها كتير لانها هتساعد علي الصلاه
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اشكرك يا الهي...
> 
> احبك لأنك لم تنساني ابدا...
> 
> ...


اشكرك يا عزيزي
علي مشاركتك الطيبه
الرب يكون معك ويفرح قلبك


----------

